# Texas Prepares for Chronic Wasting Disease CWD Possibility in Far West Texas



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Monday, March 26, 2012 

Texas Prepares for Chronic Wasting Disease CWD Possibility in Far West Texas 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/texas-prepares-for-chronic-wasting.html



TSS


----------



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

TEXAS OLD STATISTICS BELOW FOR PAST CWD TESTING; 

Subject: CWD testing in Texas 

Date: Sun, 25 Aug 2002 19:45:14 0500 

From: Kenneth Waldrup 

To: [email protected] 

CC: [email protected] 

Dear Dr. Singletary, 

In Fiscal Year 2001, seven deer from Texas were tested by the National Veterinary Services Laboratory (NVSL) for CWD (5 fallow deer and 2 white-tailed deer). In Fiscal Year 2002, seven elk from Texas were tested at NVSL (no deer). During these two years, an additional six elk and one white-tailed deer were tested at the Texas Veterinary Medical Diagnostic Laboratory (TVMDL). In Fiscal Year 2002, four white-tailed deer (free-ranging clinical suspects) and at least eight other white-tailed deer have been tested at TVMDL. One elk has been tested at NVSL. All of these animals have been found negative for CWD. Dr. Jerry Cooke of the Texas Parks and Wildlife Department also has records of 601 clinically ill white-tailed deer which were necropsied at Texas A&M during the late 1960's and early 1970's, and no spongiform encepalopathies were noted. 

Thank you for your consideration. 

Ken Waldrup, DVM, PhD Texas Animal Health Commission 

======================== 

TEXAS CWD STATUS 

Captive Cervids 

There have been no reported CWD infections of captive elk or deer in Texas. There is currently no mandatory surveillance program for susceptible cervids kept on game farms, although, there has been voluntary surveillance since 1999, which requires owners of participating herds to maintain an annual herd inventory and submit samples for all mortalities of animals over 16 months of age. 



snip... 



SO, i thought i would just see where these Ecoregions were, and just how the CWD testing was distributed. YOU would think that with the cluster of CWD bordering TEXAS at the WPMR in NM, you would have thought this would be where the major CWD testing samples were to have been taken? wrong! let's have a look at the sample testing. here is map of CWD in NM WPMR bordering TEXAS; 

NEW MEXICO 7 POSITIVE CWD WHITE SANDS MISSILE RANGE MAP 

http://www.wildlife.state.nm.us/conservation/disease/cwd/documents/cwdmap.pdf 



NEXT, let's have a look at the overall distribution of CWD in Free-Ranging Cervids and see where the CWD cluster in NM WSMR borders TEXAS; 

Current Distribution of Chronic Wasting Disease in Free-Ranging Cervids 

http://www.aphis.usda.gov/vs/nahps/cwd/cwd-distribution.html 



NOW, the MAP of the Exoregion where the samples were taken to test for CWD; 

CWD SURVEILLANCE SAMPLE SUBMISSIONS TEXAS 

http://www.tahc.state.tx.us/animal_health/diseases/cwd/CWD2003.gif 



Ecoregions of TEXAS 

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/images/tx-eco95.gif 



IF you look at the area around the NM WSMR where the CWD cluster was and where it borders TEXAS, that ecoregion is called Trans Pecos region. Seems if my Geography and my Ciphering is correct ;-) that region only tested 55% of it's goal. THE most important area on the MAP and they only test some 96 samples, this in an area that has found some 7 positive animals? NOW if we look at the only other border where these deer from NM could cross the border into TEXAS, this area is called the High Plains ecoregion, and again, we find that the sampling for CWD was pathetic. HERE we find that only 9% of it's goal of CWD sampling was met, only 16 samples were tested from some 175 that were suppose to be sampled. 

AS i said before; 


> SADLY, they have not tested enough from the total population to 

> know if CWD is in Texas or not. 



BUT now, I will go one step further and state categorically that they are not trying to find it. just the opposite it seems, they are waiting for CWD to find them, as with BSE/TSE in cattle, and it will eventually... 



snip...see full text ; 



http://www.pabucks.com/deer-hunting-forum/viewtopic.php?t=4301 



SEE UPDATED REPORTS AND MORE HERE ;



Monday, March 26, 2012 

Texas Prepares for Chronic Wasting Disease CWD Possibility in Far West Texas 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/texas-prepares-for-chronic-wasting.html



Monday, March 26, 2012 

3 CASES OF CWD FOUND NEW MEXICO MULE DEER SEVERAL MILS FROM TEXAS BORDER 

http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2012/03/3-cases-of-cwd-found-new-mexico-mule.html





TSS


----------

